# HO Detroit



## dtomol (Mar 30, 2005)

Does anyone know if HO Detroit is still in business? I think he aslo went by HO artisan the bodies looked the same.


----------



## mkmskm (Nov 20, 2013)

*Chris Mullis*

I don't think anyone had heard from Chris in years, and he owed some folks some cars when he exited.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

He owed alot of people money too, some more than others. I think he's still under the rock he crawled under.


----------



## wyatt641 (Jan 14, 2012)

thats funny..i asked this a while back as i keep seeing a lot of his cars on flea bay lately for some bodacious dollar..


----------



## 15807brett (Sep 10, 2011)

I'm one of them he owes. Wish he would just say you're not getting them, then just not replying. He left people hanging.


----------



## tomyafx1 (Jan 23, 2003)

*He owes thousands of dollars to allot of people, who he ripped off!!! He owes allot bodies that he still owes people along with his buddy!!!*


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

He owes me $4,000.00


----------



## wyatt641 (Jan 14, 2012)

funny..i bought one of the cars with a date of 2008..hope this was made before he pulled this on you guys..it would be easy for him to just make some cars..sell them and repay all invilved as his work is highly sought after as i witness on e-bay..i usually watch the cars that come up for sale and they get some righteous bucks for them…its easier to avoid and hide than it is to ask for forgiveness and reconciliation….


----------

